# Simple Tog



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Ok,

Nothing fancy here, but tried this last night and Bucket and Ns4D ate it up!  
_________________________________________

4 Tog Fillets
1 Green Pepper
1 Red Pepper
1/2 Vidialia Onion
Minced Garlic
1 Stick Butter
Old Bay
_________________________________________

Pre-Heat Oven to 400 degrees:

1) Rinse filets and then sprinkle on Old Bay on both sides of filets (coat, but do not overcoat).
2) Dice up Green Pepper, Red Pepper, and 1/2 onion and put aside in bowl.
3) Melt stick of butter in pot, then add some minced garlic to your liking, stir and remove.
4) Pour Butter and Garlic mixture over Peppers and Onions, mix thourghly and leave aside.
5) Place Tog filets in oven and bake.
6) When Tog filets are about half way done, pour Pepper, Onion, Butter & Galrlic mixture over top of filets (butter may have hardened a bit, but no worries, it will melt again quickly!)
7) Finish cooking with Pepper and Onion Mixture on top of filets and serve promptly!

*Served with a side of Zatarins Dirty Rice! UMMM Good!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Was real good Tog  

Thanks again Dixie or should I say BAM  

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

You'd have Emeril runnin fer that recipe..Wife who said she didn't want no stinkin fesh...gobbled it up!

Thanxs.....Party my crib on the 21st....get ready fer the monkey!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

where you guys drinking?....we gotta get up...tog is sweet and planks really nice...


----------

